# Jigsaws



## Carter Johnson (23 Jan 2007)

Hello, my British Brethren...

I'm glad we now have a section of this forum devoted just to us scurrilous scrollers. Here is my initial contribution: a link of one of my Picture Trail albums that will show off the "jigsaws" (what we US folks call "jigsaw puzzles") that I cut.

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/vie ... &members=1

The pieces (shown in both front and back views) are cut freehand from 1/4" plywood, sometimes b. birch but more often poplar or oak. I use no patterns and try to cut along color lines, having deliberately selected pictures (usually from calendars) that have images within them to cut out. 

Most of my puzzles are 300 to 400 pieces. I don't sell them but have over 350 in my basement that I loan out to families of friends. In addition, all of our Christmas cards for the past ten years have been puzzles and I have 9 cards cut for 2007 (about 75 to go).

I welcome comments and am happy to give any help to anyone wanting to try this rewarding and phun (a favorite "word" of mine) aspect of scrolling.

Best wishes for the forum.........Carter


----------



## PowerTool (23 Jan 2007)

Very nice work,Carter - must fill a bit of time in :lol: 

I call them "jigsaw puzzles" as well - to me,a jigsaw is an electric-powered saw.Don't know about the rest of the nation :-k 

And good luck with the scrollsaw forum,hope it becomes popular  

Andrew


----------



## Carter Johnson (23 Jan 2007)

Sorry about that, folks. I added a picture of my dog Lucky to my sign-on signature and it came out a little too big. For the record, in case you're interested, this 40-pound terrier-mix mongrel we got from the animal shelter a long time ago will be (I hope) 17 years old this spring. Pretty slow now, and almost completely blind and deaf, but he still plays with sqeaky toys and tries to bite the vaccuum cleaner.

Carter


----------



## Gill (23 Jan 2007)

It's somehow appropriate that you should be the first American to post on this new board, Carter. After all, you've done so much to show people world-wide what fine work the scroll saw is capable of. If there's anyone here who _hasn't_ seen Carter's work (surely, there can't be many), I strongly recommend following his link. Prepare to be impressed!

We'll have to put your canine companion on a pixel diet though :lol: .

Gill


----------



## Carter Johnson (23 Jan 2007)

Thanks, Gil....I fixed Lucky a little......Carter


----------



## chrispuzzle (23 Jan 2007)

Hey Carter! Hi guys...

I am a baby jigsaw puzzle cutter. But there seem to be very few of us in the UK...is that just a result of scrolling being a smaller hobby over here? I can't imagine it is because jigsaw puzzles are less popular.

Chris


----------

